# Starting stickies in Hunt and Field Section



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Pretend this is your first visit to Hunt & Field Section. What would help you know more about Hunt & Field work?

Right now we have no stickies in this section of the forum. I was wondering if we want to make a list of items that we would like to see as stickies. Things that might help new people visiting this part of the forum. Things that might help people wanting to find history of dogs in field work or just general information about fieldwork. I was hoping that people would be interested in listing here what they would like to see as a stickie, then we could write it, then ask the admins for making it into a sticky. Some of things I personally would like to see are:

1. List of all FC-AFC golden retrievers
2. List of all DC golden retrievers
3. List of all MH/Ch golden retrievers (sorry I've forgotten the acronym for that title)
4. Links to lists of retriever clubs
5. Links to information on the various national clubs website - US, Canadian, UK, etc.
6. Links to signing up for various hunt tests, working certificates, field trials, etc. i.e. Entry Express
7. How do you get started in training?
8. What are the various levels in hunt tests and field trials?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is MH/Ch called the DDHF? I'm really new to field so I don't have much to add but I think it's be nice to have a sticky that elaborates on what the field titles mean. I know half of them at most. And even if someone knows what the abbreviation means, they may not know what's required to earn that title.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Pretend this is your first visit to Hunt & Field Section. What would help you know more about Hunt & Field work?
> 
> Right now we have no stickies in this section of the forum. I was wondering if we want to make a list of items that we would like to see as stickies. Things that might help new people visiting this part of the forum. Things that might help people wanting to find history of dogs in field work or just general information about fieldwork. I was hoping that people would be interested in listing here what they would like to see as a stickie, then we could write it, then ask the admins for making it into a sticky. Some of things I personally would like to see are:
> 
> ...


9. List of dogs in the FDHF.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Pretend this is your first visit to Hunt & Field Section. What would help you know more about Hunt & Field work?
> 
> *8. What are the various levels in hunt tests and field trials?
> *
> Any other thoughts?


On top of this, what I would LOVE is one easy place to find the description and requirements for each test or hunt level, as per AKC, CKC, and HRC guidelines.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is also NAHRA requirements for hunt tests that have different names and requirements than AKC or HRC or CKC.

Anyone on here that knows the links to the CKC FT and HT information? Holly, you run CKC don't you?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet girl beat me to it:

Links to all the field venues rules and regs and stake descriptions - AKC, UKC, NAHRA
Include the GRCA link to the WC/X 


I'm forever stunned by the number of junior handlers that show up at tests having no idea of what to do or the rules. Or that there are rules!
(although must admit, have gotten bawled out for petting my dog - whoops forget where I am sometimes :nono: )

thanks Stacey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok this is TOTALLY off topic but I am REALLY excited to see Sweet Girl in this part of the GRF


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Or when that leash can't be in your hand? How many people have blown a test because they touched their dog before they took the bird? So many little ways to blow a test or trial.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought I blew it during one of the land tests with Darcy. I was at the line. I normally position the dog towards the first mark, I tell the dog to mark and then signal the judge. 
Darcy was so excited she kept on looking towards the second mark. I picked her up by the collar gently while turning towards the first mark and said mark to her. Before I could even signal the judges one of the judge said "You can't touch your dog!" Wow I melted. I proceeded to leave. I was not going to make a stink at the line but intended to talk to the organizers and request another run after a couple dogs. Luckily the other judge said "after you signal you cannot touch the dog". 

I knew you cannot touch, talk to the dog once you signal the judge you are ready. You can talk and encourage once the dog left for the bird. Then if you handle the dog to the bird you have to handle all the way. If the dog drops you can ask them to fetch it up but you cannot turn the delivery into a training session. You cannot touch the dog until after you took the bird out.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

It would be neat to have stickies for threads with different level tests experiences (IE: JH rules and experiences). What to do, what has happened and what to watch for. Before our first test I have spent a lot of time on RTF searching discussions on this.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok this is TOTALLY off topic but I am REALLY excited to see Sweet Girl in this part of the GRF


I just about spit out my coffee laughing when I saw that.  :wavey: Thank you!

I have been lurking here for weeks... reading, reading, reading - including lots of old threads. Feeling like I don't have the street cred yet to post anything!  But I have found SO much helpful information. We just started training in May - my biggest regret is that I didn't start the week I brought Shala home! But we have our first test weekend later this month...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I regret that I didn't start Shala's Daddy earlier, too....but look how far we've come! And you will, too! That is one very talented little girl you've got, and lord knows she loves those feathers!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Stickies in forums has been an issue on this board in certain forums as they take up too much of the first page if there are too many of them.. Without any luck we've tried to deal with this issue in the past. For example, the Health Forum has too many stickies and we really would like to keep that number under 10. So we might have to do some rearranging in the Health forum with the stickies. If you want sticky threads here try to limit the number you wish to create or somehow consolidate the subject in the title for certain ones so it can help keep down the number of stickies that would finally be posted.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Once you guys have narrowed down and worked out your final list of threads you would like to see made into stickies someone would need to go and start making those threads, if they do not already exist. After that someone can contact me with links to the threads they wish to me be made into stickies into this forum.
Thanks


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually I was thinking of no more than 4. 
JH/WC Rules and experiences; SH/WCX/MH Rules and Experiences, Field Trials rules and Experiences, Flushing Rules and Experiences. 

That way any newcomers, new handlers can go and read what others have gone thru, what have caused others to flinch, what the dog did, what the dog did not do and what to expect at a test and hopefully add their experiences once.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I do really like the JH experiences, I now that I would have loved this when I was thinking of trying this venue.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Actually I was thinking of a sticky that has links to the various organizations, membership forms, rules for them, and how their titling works. Then I was thinking a sticky of finding a pro and/or training group or forming one. General puppy information on getting a puppy or dog started in fieldwork. I do like the idea of JH rules and experience, but there are other organizations that have different rules and different titles. There are so many ways to put information together for the general public. Then we've got the issue of long term accuracy if say AKC changes a requirement for a title or trial or test. Then what do we do to modify that sticky?


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I propose at least one thread with the different venues rules and procedures in one place.

That way people can recognize how many different venues there are and that the rules and procedures are different, and know where to find them.

If any of the rules got updated, the sticky might need some maintenance, unless the organization updated the same link with new rules.

Examples:

AKC Retriever Hunt Test Rules:
http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf

AKC Retriever Hunt Test Procedure Manual:
http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RHPRET.pdf

AKC Retriever Field Trial Rules:
http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RFTRET.pdf

GRCA WC/X Rules:
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/wcwcx/GRCA_WCWCX_Rules.pdf

NAHRA Rulebook:
http://www.nahra.org/images/stories/finalrulebook033009-1.pdf

UKC HRC Rulebook:
http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/2011HRRulebook.pdf

AKC Spaniel Test Rules:
https://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RHTSPN.pdf

Did I forget anything?
I don't think NAVHDA allows retrievers.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Actually I was thinking of a sticky that has links to the various organizations, membership forms, rules for them, and how their titling works. Then I was thinking a sticky of finding a pro and/or training group or forming one. General puppy information on getting a puppy or dog started in fieldwork.


I would love to see a general "Getting Started/Finding Resources" type of section stickied covering topics like this. Have found few resources that clearly address the logistical challenges of starting fieldwork for the first time -- maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places -- and there can be a pretty high intimidation factor, with many who are interested feeling that they just hardly know where to begin. I really want to get into fieldwork with my dog -- actually, feel almost obligated to do so as an enthusiast of a breed that hasn't been separated out into show and field types -- and I want to learn for the long haul rather than sending my dog to a pro for months at a time. Clearly I need to find a mentor, training partners, grounds, ideally a trainer who is close enough to work with me, etc. But I have had a harder time figuring out how to locate resources than I did for any of the other things I do with my dogs. I am possibly just being a big baby about this or not looking hard enough, but I doubt I'm the only newbie who would find such advice valuable.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

flatcoated said:


> I would love to see a general "Getting Started/Finding Resources" type of section stickied covering topics like this. Have found few resources that clearly address the logistical challenges of starting fieldwork for the first time -- maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places -- and there can be a pretty high intimidation factor, with many who are interested feeling that they just hardly know where to begin. I really want to get into fieldwork with my dog -- actually, feel almost obligated to do so as an enthusiast of a breed that hasn't been separated out into show and field types -- and I want to learn for the long haul rather than sending my dog to a pro for months at a time. Clearly I need to find a mentor, training partners, grounds, ideally a trainer who is close enough to work with me, etc. But I have had a harder time figuring out how to locate resources than I did for any of the other things I do with my dogs. I am possibly just being a big baby about this or not looking hard enough, but I doubt I'm the only newbie who would find such advice valuable.


Most training clubs also hold tests. I think the best way to find a club in your area is to go on Entry Express and search for the past year what field events were held in your state. Also search for the remainder of the year and go and see what the other dogs do, interact with the other spectators.

ETA - what I found is that the rules does not necessary tell you what to expect at a test. I learned much more from what others have encountered at their tests. IE someone signed up for the test, two weeks before the test he saw that ducks and pheasants will be used. His dog never picked up pheasants and he scrambled to find a pheasant to train with.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

boomers_dawn said:


> I propose at least one thread with the different venues rules and procedures in one place.
> 
> That way people can recognize how many different venues there are and that the rules and procedures are different, and know where to find them.
> 
> ...


This is amazing. Can you include CKC rules for the different levels, too? I know there are differences between some of them (I just don't know what).


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> Most training clubs also hold tests. I think the best way to find a club in your area is to go on Entry Express and search for the past year what field events were held in your state. Also search for the remainder of the year and go and see what the other dogs do, interact with the other spectators.
> 
> ETA - what I found is that the rules does not necessary tell you what to expect at a test. I learned much more from what others have encountered at their tests. IE someone signed up for the test, two weeks before the test he saw that ducks and pheasants will be used. His dog never picked up pheasants and he scrambled to find a pheasant to train with.


Thanks Claudia. I think I've figured out where the major resources are in my area (at least in terms of clubs), and the bottom line seems to be that I'm just going to have to start driving a couple hours for training days. I don't think this is at all unreasonable, but other dog activities are already consuming a borderline overwhelming amount of time. Either something else has to give or I need to find training options closer to home. One way or another, it will happen sooner or later. I'd like to find a way to make it sooner, so I guess I need to start talking to as many people as possible. The honest truth is that I am somewhat intimidated, and I doubt I'm the only one who has felt this way before getting started.

I do realize that there are already a ton of threads that contain the kind of information I'm referencing and other material of great value to the field newbie. Having a sticky that gets some of the key points and resources together would be great though, especially for those who are just beginning to explore the idea of giving fieldwork a try. And I do think that information can help begin to alleviate some of the intimidation factor.

Since they're all spread out at this point, here's a list (pretty long, but undoubtedly incomplete) of links to threads that I think contain information that might be valuable to an absolute field novice or someone who is just trying to figure out what they would be getting themselves into. I'm definitely not suggesting that they all be stickied, but for anyone else who is in my shoes, I thought it might be nice to get a list into one place.

Building a Field Golden (Part II)
Building a Field Golden (Part III)
Building a Field Golden (part IV)
Building a Field Golden (Part V)
Building a Field Golden (Part VI)
Building a Field Golden (Part VII)
How to start?
How did you get started in hunt/field & how far have you gone?
What holds you back from entering or advancing in fieldwork?
Starting field -- a bit intimidated
I want to try this!
When is it "too late" to start a field dog?
Field Terms and meanings
WC vs. JH
questions, always questions
Force Fetch/Force Break
forced fetch
Positive Training in the Field
E-collar discussion - all opinions welcome!
e-colllar training


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Claudia M said:


> ETA - what I found is that the rules does not necessary tell you what to expect at a test. I learned much more from what others have encountered at their tests. IE someone signed up for the test, two weeks before the test he saw that ducks and pheasants will be used. His dog never picked up pheasants and he scrambled to find a pheasant to train with.


Page 19:
*Section 2. Game. *Pheasants and/or ducks and/or chukars may be used in AKC-licensed or member club Hunting Tests, as may any other species of game bird that might be unique to a specific region. Clubs shall specify in the premium list the exact species of birds to be used in their hunting tests. A minimum of two live birds per entry must be made available for use at the discretion of the Judges in all test levels. At least one live flyer must be used in a Senior or Master level test unless the use of live ammunition is pro-hibited by law or policy of the land managing organization at the testing location. 

The rules don't tell you everything, and most of us do learn more by seeing and doing, but lots of the questions people ask can be answered by themselves.

No problem to ask other people and collect ideas, but if it were me I would look here first then ask if I couldn't find it, didn't get it, or it was subjective.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

flatcoated said:


> Building a Field Golden (Part II)
> Building a Field Golden (Part III)
> Building a Field Golden (part IV)
> Building a Field Golden (Part V)
> ...


This is so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wanted to pop back in to see if there are any threads you have thought about for a sticky? If you are still working them no problem, just shoot me a PM when you have decided on ones you would like placed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think we're trying to figure it all out. So many different associations with different rules. So many ways of training. Trying to come up with sources for all the information we want to exchange. I think that might be why there haven't been stickies here in the past. Thank you for your help.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is this topic dead now? 
Can we at least agree to have a sticky with the links to the different venues Rules and Procedures (with CKC added per Sweet Girl's request?)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a question I have for the admins, what happens when a link is no longer any good. Say the website changes where that document actually resides. What do we do with our sticky thread, do we remove the sticky status and start a new one? If we do create a thread with links to various websites, someone will have to periodically monitor the sticky to make sure the links have moved. So as a group we just have to remember to dot that every few months.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If a link should change in one of your threads that is a sticky you can post a new link in a reply and then contact a moderator to update the link in the original thread. Or were you thinking of just having a sticky thread that is closed so no replies can be made to it? If so , you would have to contact a moderator if a link changed and they could go in and change the one that needed changed


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just popped in this forum as I do not come in here too often and I wanted to see where you may stand with this discussion. I you want a sticky with all links someone can start a new thread with that and I can make it a sticky. If you have not worked it all out yet just let me know when the times comes.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Rob. Can we do at least one sticky now, and add more later if/when we decide / agree on content?

I proposed one with different venues rules and procedures for our reference, it just needs CKC added, which I can do, then I can take responsibility to check the links every month when our training journal changes months, and ask the mods to update any of the links as needed (if they change over time).

I don't want to step on Stacy's toes with the other content, but if we can have a sticky with all the references right at hand, that would be useful, at least for me. I am forever needing to refresh my memory between venues and stakes.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

boomers_dawn said:


> Thanks Rob. Can we do at least one sticky now, and add more later if/when we decide / agree on content?
> 
> I proposed one with different venues rules and procedures for our reference, it just needs CKC added, which I can do, then I can take responsibility to check the links every month when our training journal changes months, and ask the mods to update any of the links as needed (if they change over time).
> 
> I don't want to step on Stacy's toes with the other content, but if we can have a sticky with all the references right at hand, that would be useful, at least for me. I am forever needing to refresh my memory between venues and stakes.


If you just one sticky thread now that is fine, and later others can be discussed by you all. 

Once you guys finish a new thread that you want made into a sticky someone just shoot me a PM to that thread.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not involved in any of this and haven't gone through the whole thread, but I do have a suggestion. A thread or part of a thread where it shows how to get involved. Something like links to organizations or clubs by state or a link to a site that lists them. From someone who has no idea what to look for it's extremely confusing. I would imagine you would also be able to find information about what's involved at these organization or club web sites. 

Sorry if this has already been said.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkins7 said:


> I'm not involved in any of this and haven't gone through the whole thread, but I do have a suggestion. A thread or part of a thread where it shows how to get involved. Something like links to organizations or clubs by state or a link to a site that lists them. From someone who has no idea what to look for it's extremely confusing. I would imagine you would also be able to find information about what's involved at these organization or club web sites.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been said.


You might look at this link ... the information needs updating, but most of it is still useful:

GRCA-Field Education Committee


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I made a sticky based on the one I proposed and incorporating any feedback.
Please review and make any suggestions and feedback and then I will update accordingly and ask Rob to make it our first sticky.
I will love not having to flip around for who has to wear what where and what I have to bring!

ETA: I made it in it's own thread as per Rob's instructions - please review and put any feedback here - thanks!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You now have your first sticky with that other new thread you posted.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So what do you all think, Dawn and I have both started stickies, are we getting some of the information together that we should have out there? I wish I had more field information on the UK. I know a little and I know of one club over there. They do have working tests with dummies at the first level then birds later. But I'm having trouble finding links to their rules and if they have any national retriever club. I know they have field trials, I've watched them on YouTube. But they are very different from the rules on this continent. Any ideas on what they do in Mexico?


----------

